# Don Lino Africa Kuro Cigar Review - Tasty Suprise!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I enjoyed every one of these bad boys. I bought a 5 pack on cigarbid.com, got a good deal, and ordered a box shortly after!

EXCELLENT CONSTUCTI...

Read the full review here: Don Lino Africa Kuro Cigar Review - Tasty Suprise!


----------

